# Tailgate lock.



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm looking for feedback from anyone who has used either of these tailgate locks.
1986-2000 Nissan Truck Tailgate Lock at Commando Car Alarms.com

AutoLoc Manual Keyed Tailgate Lock - TAILOC SYSTEM - MANUAL - 1986 and UP Nissan Hardbody - Truck Store, USA

I'd like the ability to lock my tailgate. I'm doing this to keep somebody from stealing the tailgate, not to protect the contents of the bed. I don't have a cap or tonneau cover on the truck.

If you've used one of those locks or another one that I didn't list, let me know what you think of it.

Fred


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use a Nissan tailgate lock on my 97. It's not a locking handle, rather a metal loop with anti-theft bolts that keeps the tailgate from being pulled out of the slot in the pivot. Takes about 10 minutes to install. Part # 999T7-D6000 is available through any Nissan dealer. MSRP is $22, but you can pick it up for $11.60 through Discounted Nissan Parts


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks SMJ. That's a perfect solution. I didn't know that part existed.
After shipping, DNP's price is more than the dealership's, so I'll be ordering it locally.

Fred


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Note that that part is required to be removed prior to tailgate removal when needed that allowed the tailgate to be opened, but not removed without the key. 

There was also another dealer offered solution, but locked the tailgate closed and allowed for easy tailgate removal. Might want to ask about that when at the dealership. I believe it may be out of production and may have been an aftermarket offering. It went over the left latch and consisted of two nuts welded side by side with a cylinder lock through one nut.

Sorry I don't have a part #, but I may be able to get pics if I can find mine. I have both types around here somewhere collecting dust. Z


----------

